# SIR System pain my A#$



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

Dannnnnng, anyone ever have to replace the passenger side air bag before? Just jumped into it heads first the other day... All-data (half-data) completely mislead me..... Pretty much made it look like you come in from behind the glove box and pull it right out.... WRONG.

GMSI shows pretty much removing the center console, steering wheel, all of the controls, then essentially most of the dash panel in order to get at the bag correctly. What a pain in the A#$. Basically gave up, called it a day. friggin bummed me out.

Then to top things off, the yard I went to gave me the wrong Clockspring, and tried to give me the seat belt mechanism after I asked for the pretensioners. Then for about 20 minutes or so kept telling me they were giving me the correct part. 0_o ...... They later apologized, then told me they only sell the pretensioners with the seat... DANG IT!!!!! , $212-$250 each at the dealer.

Today though, they finally located the correct clockspring.

Really turning into a headache.


Has anyone else dealt with the SIR system much? Anyone hints, short-cuts, or tips?
Uhhh, any pretensioners out there for sale?


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

nuthin huh? just gauge pods and stereo systems here?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

LS2Monaro said:


> Dannnnnng, anyone ever have to replace the passenger side air bag before? Just jumped into it heads first the other day... All-data (half-data) completely mislead me..... Pretty much made it look like you come in from behind the glove box and pull it right out.... WRONG.
> 
> GMSI shows pretty much removing the center console, steering wheel, all of the controls, then essentially most of the dash panel in order to get at the bag correctly. What a pain in the A#$. Basically gave up, called it a day. friggin bummed me out.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm afraid I can't help you with the airbag install, but, I may be able to help you out with the pretensioners.
A buddy and I bought a used pair of GTO seats to make into office chairs, and I believe the pretensioners were attached.










Are they the cylinders attached to the seat rail with the steel braided cable attached?

mac


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Russ,You HAVE to bring that to the Car show That is really cool. You will get a lot of looks on that. A new Trend? 

We could have chair races. :rofl:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Russ,You HAVE to bring that to the Car show That is really cool. You will get a lot of looks on that. A new Trend?
> 
> We could have chair races. :rofl:


That is Kyle's chair. mine is not done yet, but, bringing it to the show would be a good idea.

mac


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yeah I figured it was his since his car is in the pic. Both chairs would be double cool there.

Car Show in Red Lion Sat. <hint, hint>


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They need motors under them do you can drive them around.:willy::cheers


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

Great! thanks mac, PM Sent


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I think it'd be rad for someone to place these on a little platform. I used to sell powered coolers. A 5 gallon Igloo chest, where half was used for a 49cc 2 stroke, and other for beer:cheers. I always got smiles with that at track days. I'm sure we could rig that chair up.


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've replaced the airbags, seat belt pretensioners, sdm, and everything else that comes along with it when i worked at a pontiac dealer and to get to the passenger side airbag theres no smiple way other than take out the entire dash, i couldnt find any shortcut to get around it.


----------

